# Sound of Dorico playback



## Woodie1972 (Jul 2, 2019)

It's it me, or does Dorico sound less good than Cubase? I made a few bars in Dorico and imported them in Cubase with the same settings like reverb, but had the idea that the overall sound of Cubase was better than Dorico.
They both use the same audio engine, so it should not matter, so maybe it's just my own perception.
Is anyone else having the same feeling?


----------



## d.healey (Jul 2, 2019)

Export an audio file from each, open them in your favourite audio player and set it to random repeat. See if you can tell which is which. Do this with 10 different pieces for increased statistical significance


----------

